# Scooter trip!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So my dad took me scootering down yonge st. all the way to the ferries. We took a boat across to the islands and went from one end to the other. Fantastic time!!!

We went from hanlans point to Wards island. O_O Yes I couldnt move the next day. Going down Yonge st. and trying not to get creamed was fun too. 

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...105,-79.358872&spn=0.003153,0.006899&t=h&z=17

Kat was dropped off with her grandma for the day so me and dad could go out.









Saying goodbye before we go.









Went by the distillery



























Stopped by an awesome arboretum but it was closed for maintenance.  However it was a great place to stop for a snack.






















































Almost near the ferries!










Hockey Hall of Fame!









More to come soon  Thx for looking!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, looks like fun! I'll bet you had a great time, even if you were exhausted the next day!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was so much fun.. I can't even explain. Btw sorry for the sideways pics. Photo bucket is being dumb. :/


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

:O I don't see any sideways pictures! They all look lovely to me.  And that one building is neat, the one that comes to a sharp point? Crazy!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was kids day at center island. 200+ people wanted to go center island. 5+ people for Hanlands. LOL Guess which one we took? :coverlaff:




























Dad looking out..













































Neat ship!! I was actually on that ship when I was a little kid!



























Black egrets? I had no idea these were here! O_O


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like fun 
BTW, what is that creature in the 5th pics


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

bumbleboo said:


> :O I don't see any sideways pictures! They all look lovely to me.  And that one building is neat, the one that comes to a sharp point? Crazy!


Oohh, I guess its fixed! 

If you ever wanna see it, and you should! It's just outside the distillery.. A really neat place!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> Sounds like fun
> BTW, what is that creature in the 5th pics


The big metal thing?? LOL one of the great sculptures outside of the distillery. 

I couldnt get a great shot of it because we were still in the car.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh, I guess its fixed!
> 
> If you ever wanna see it, and you should! It's just outside the distillery.. A really neat place!


Cool! I should check it out.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, lots of great pics. I like the one with the plane flying by the CN tower


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We took a break and watched the boats come and go...










The entrance to the nudie beach! LOL!










Kites on the nudie beach. Looootttssss of wieners and boobies to the left of me at this moment. LOL!





































Haunted lighthouse. Also covered in pissed off red ants..









Stopped for a sandwich when I noticed a capsized boat and another boat sending out flares. Soon the police had came...Hope everyone was alright 










Around center island at this point. Was sooo busy!

Geese and ducks!



























Bush maze.... Last time I was here I was 5. LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had reaaallyyy wanted to see swans and didn't see any until we reached the other side of the islands...

But then! I spotted some on the other side of the river.. I waved...

and they come over, then out of the water. The male demanded some of my sandwich! LOL he was all hissy.. But I got to see baby swans so it was a fair trade. 














































A bunch of people are lucky enough to live on the far side of the island.. They are amazing little cottages. I didn't really take too many pics at this point. Didn't want to invade privacy..










ended up on the abandoned port! Wormed into some broken cement to catch crayfish. LOL




























Found the over turned boat on the other side as well....O_O



















Headed back to the docks and watched a man dance with his rollerblades till the boat came. LOL Also saw fireworks and more sail boats 



















Back on the ferry home...




























That was one of my trips with my dad!! He always knows how to see new and excited sides of the city I would otherwise never see.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, more lovely pictures!! Great documentation. 

Also, I am jealous, I wanna go in the maze!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> It was so much fun.. I can't even explain. Btw sorry for the sideways pics. Photo bucket is being dumb. :/


Great pics Cid!! Its a good thing I have a laptop. LOL Easier to look at the pics sideways. hahaha

Looks like you had a really good time!!

I have to say, I've been there and some cool stuff on the island! All the times I've been there I've never seen the maze....LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys!

Aweee.. Well its kinda at the back of center island over the bridge.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome trip!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Thanks you guys!
> 
> Aweee.. Well its kinda at the back of center island over the bridge.


Jess,

You're making my summer so much busier!!  LOL All these places you keep going too that I'm going to have to check out! LOL


----------

